# CHarging batteries



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So I had a thought pop into my head. My dump truck spends most of the day running an has dual alternators. I got an rv setup out to my homestead right now. I don't use much power so my current 12 volt battery lasts awhile. I just brought my big flat screen out an some other electronic devices that I would like to start using. So my big thought was setup a battery bank in side box of dump truck with some batteries in it an run some of power from alternator to those during day when I'm out running it like I said It spends most of day running so I imagine it wold charge them fully n I could use as much power as I wanted n wouldn't need to worry about wind or solar hydro etc... It would be constant consistent power. Does this sound crazy


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh n I would just plug that battery bank into rv at night


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Back in the early days, my job required me to drive around to different customers. I carried 2 batteries around and charged them during the day while I was working. It got me through until I bought me some panels..

If you're crazy, so am I..


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Should work fine. You might notice a slight decrease in fuel mileage, but probably not.

The dump truck 12v or 24v ?

And I'd set it up with a plug on the truck, and a cord from the RV, assuming you park close enough to it.....and not be moving batteries.

Don't forget to check them regular (water) with that much charge/discharge daily.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

12 v system. I was also thinking I could use truck as portable genartor. On job sites etc... I don't usally need power but it's already all setup


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like your idea 
it should work well, 
batteries take time to charge, so I would make sure they are in the truck all day, 
if you run a cord into your RV from there would be fine, but copper is pricey, 
I would be moving batteries though


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Should work with a battery isolator. I'd look into a way to rund a cord from the batteries to the load so you don't have to move them twice daily. One could quickly wear out the terminals and battery clamps doing that. Not to mention the possiblity of dropping one of those big batteries on your toe.

WWW


----------



## rsbhunter (Mar 25, 2012)

WY WHITE WOLF had the bullseye...make SURE you use a battery isolator, this assures you have no bad surprises when you go out to stsrt the truck in the morning....keep the starting battery seperate from the storage batts, and use deep cycle if possible...rsbhunter


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

A cheap way instead of using a isolator is to use one of these wired in that you just unplug and plug back in, Cb Ham Radio Power Cord Quick Disconnect 10AWG 2 ft Car | eBay a Isolator is the best.

Just instal your inverter in your truck and use a heavy duty cord from the inverter to some place on your truck where you can just plug in your cord for your RV.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That's what I was thinking was something like that. I was thinking a master switch like on my heavy equipment. Idt four batteries in truck on at same time is issue. I have side box on truck that I'd just make a rack for them on rubber mounts. An inverter wired in there to batteries an heavy duty extension cord on a reel to keep it neat. I am really liking this idea the more I think about it. Specially that I'd have ac power all the time. Where would I find out how much the altenator charges the batteries.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh an wiring them up as four batteries two being on master switch an marine in side box the altenator would just charge batteries as normal an not over charge.An master switch would serve same purpose of isolator wouldn't it shutting power off from engine batteries?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a dual battery setup in my truck. I installed a switchable battery isolator so that I can jump start myself from the secondary batteries if i happen to leave my headlights on or something. 
(I dont think the same brand but looks the same)
Newmar BI-100 12V Battery Integrator---Newmar-BI-100 - NewMar Battery Isolators - Battery Isolators - Electrical - Boatersland Marine
What that isolator does is let my main battery charge until it is full then kicks over to the 2nd battery and charges that.

So i Have one battery for accesories and the inverter and one for starting my vehicle and basic functions.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So I should put one in as well as master switch I understand now


----------



## 2livfree (Jul 13, 2012)

I have several 240w panels that are 24v. Can I charge my 12v batteries if I use a decent amp size charge controller?


----------

